# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Ból mięśni dwugłowych (uda) przy siedzeniu

## minussol

Witam,

nie jestem pewien czy to odpowiedni dział ale z tego co patrzyłem w internecie to z tym się to kojarzy.


Mój problem polega na tym , że podczas siedzenia strasznie zaczynają boleć mnie mięśnie dwugłowe(uda).
Nie jest to normalny ból bo jest to bardziej takie ciągnięcie , żeby przestało mnie choć na sekundę boleć to muszę wyprostować nogi a najlepiej to wstać i wtedy przechodzi. Ból jest uporczywy bo ani w samochodzie a tym bardziej w szkole nie mogę wysiedzieć. Normalnie podczas chodzenia mnie nie bolą ale podczas biegania trochę czuje jak ciągną.   

Nie miałem żadnych operacji ani żadnych problemów wcześniej z tymi mięśniami. Ten ból tak jakby z dnia na dzień przyszedł a już od dłuższego czasu tak mam....

Mile są widziane każdy podpowiedzi.

Z góry dziękuje i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
ostatnio zaobserwowalam u siebie podobne objawy bólu uda. Czy może poznałeś już przyczyne tego?oraz jak to leczyć

----------


## Hubert Prabucki

Witam

Ból może być spowodowany dyskopatią w kręgosłupie lędźwiowym. Ale objawy, które Pan opisuje nie są bardzo specyficzne dlatego warto było by się przyjrzeć również układowi krążenia. Mam na myśli wykonanie badania doplerowskiego przepływu krwi w kończynach dolnych. Być może tu leży przyczyna dolegliwości.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam podobny problem, z tym że mnie piecze tylko prawe udo ( przy małym wysiłku dla ud, siedzenie ) ostatnio zacząłem chodzić w obciążnikach na nogach, no i jest lepiej. 
Ból się zaczął gdy przestałem grać w siatkę, tak jakby mięsień potrzebował cały czas dużego wysiłku.
Jest jakaś rada na to?
Ogólnie obciążniki mi nie przeszkadzają, ale rano nie da się poleżeć, bo trzeba "nakarmić" udo jakimś wysiłkiem  :Wink:

----------

